# 37 Gallon Planted



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

You could do cardinals, but they might get eaten.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

i was thinking either rummynose tetras or roseline shark but i dont know if they would live with the angels.


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

depends on how big the koi are. and how big the cardinals are. Colorwise my kois go well with black and white fish, such as black neons, emperor tetras or the like. It brings the eye to concentrate on the school as a whole, and then brings you right back to the beautiful coloration of the kois. With a cleanup crew, I would go same route, oto's and amanos (depending again on the size of your angels) as to keep the uniform drab effect strong.
CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS!!!!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

i had the angels with white cloud minnows and they didn't eat them. So i could try wither rummynose tetrass or cardinals. Cleanup crew is gonna be 3 ottos.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

A picture of the DHG Growing. 









You can see water vapor on the glass. Hopefully i can have the DHG grown in before July 1. Sorry for the crappy pictures, im only using a point and shot camera.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

It sounds like it will be pretty nice. I would go with either Cardinal Tetras or Whitecloud Mountain minows. They are both nice fish. I use the mountain minows in my tank with angels and they do great they are very pretty fish and really inexpensive. Look forward to the updates.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

i have 4 white cloud minnows in the 29 right now with the angels but aren"t wcm cold water fish? Im leaning torwards trying rummy nose tetras or harlequins rasboras. Hopefully ill get my regulator this wekk and ill take pics of the 2 koi angels.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I love Koi Angel fish. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

That's going to be an awesome tank dude!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

> That's going to be an awesome tank dude!


 I hope it comes out decent. I been following your 68 gallon and it looks very good and you dont even run co2!


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a 37 as well, going to follow your updates! I have a similar setup with lighting, just no co2. :T

Best of luck with it!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

> I have a 37 as well, going to follow your updates! I have a similar setup with lighting, just no co2. :T
> 
> Best of luck with it!


 Thanks, this is my first high tech tank so i hope it wont turn into an algae farm.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Recieved GLA Regulator today with the reactor. One of the buble counters came broken so im waiting for a response from him. Will post pictures of regulator and angelfish tonight.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Just as promised, pictures of regulator, angelfish, reactor. Enjoy! I also decided on running an eheim 2217 on this tank. Still need a brass permaseal, dry ferts, blyxa japonica,DW, and inline heater. Other then that, im all set.

Angelfish- Not the best pictures but here they are =D:









Regulator
:









Reactor: dont know how this works, but Ill need advice on how it works.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Where do you get your Co2 tank hydro tested? Im gonna go to a co2 welding shop that swaps but my tank was last tested in 1992 so i need to get that done. Should i call ahead and ask the welding shop on the expired tank? Or should i just take it to a place and get it hydro tested.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

it's been my experience that fire equipment companies are considerably cheaper than going to a welding shop. i'd try calling around there first. it might be cheaper to swap the tank for another full one in your case. you'll know the best deal for you once you've made some calls.


----------



## StaleyDaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

reactor = one input from co2 needle valve/solenoid/bubble counter, one output to the tank, usually via spray bar or intake of filter.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

The Koi Angel fish are beautiful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

DHG is growing very good. I'm gonna have to do some DIY on this tank. Im gonna shorten the reactor by 4-6" since its 2 feet long right. I'm also wondering if I can mount the reactor vertical or horizontal? I also have to turn a 4' 2x65 fixture with one cord into 2' with 1 cord for each bulb. My dad will help me so ill get some pictures of the progress. Still need to order Dry ferts, Drop Checker, 200w inline heater, manzanita wood. If you have any of these i can trade a cascade 1000 and i have alot of air pumps and books. Thanks for reading!


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

globali said:


> Very nice.


 Thanks. Im still working on how to mount the reactor inside the cabinet and i need to order some stuff. Im not gonna update pictures of the DHG since its a crappy camera and you cant really see the diffrence. I think i will need to buy more DHG.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Also, i got my co2 tank swapped for a 10 LB. but they told me it was a 20. Could they have overfulled the tank? Its 20 inches tall so i think its a 10. Also can i test the regulator if i dont have bubble counmter fluid in? The regulator is all set except i need bubble counter fluid.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Hey, want to trade your co2 system for my 150 gallon? 

I seriously would if i could. I like my new big tank, but i'd rather have a co2 system. You're lucky!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

got the regulator and a phone for my birthday =D which is today!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Btw i would trade except you live in Arizona and thats like 2000 miles away. If you pay shipping for the tank and ill pay shipping for the regulator and co2 tank. All togahter co2 cost me like 150-175. Not bad with a GLA Rgulator.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Btw i would trade except you live in Arizona and thats like 2000 miles away. If you pay shipping for the tank and ill pay shipping for the regulator and co2 tank. All togahter co2 cost me like 150-175. Not bad with a GLA Rgulator.


HAHA true.

I wish i had a co2 setup for my new tank though. 

Any updates on your tank?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Im setting up co2 right now. Pictures maybe tonight.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Looking forward to more pics. I just picked up a very large pearlscale koi angelfish this weekend so I am not so jelous now.LOL!!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I might have to get rid of them. One koi keeps beating up the other and it has torn fins. I think i got 2 females. Ill just have to keep 2 german blue rams or something. Angels look nice but their attitude is a pain in the butt. Nice pick up on the angels nemosreef.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Just sold my 10 gallon shrimp tank for 90 bucks =D Hopefully i can now buy my hydro inline heater.
http://ithaca.craigslist.org/hsh/1780632025.html


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I sold the angelfish today and the RCS tank today. I had two females and they weren't getting along so i got rid of them. Now im gonna use 1 male and 1 female GBR. Now i need opions on what to add to them. Cardinals or harlequins or Cardinals? Im not gonna take the light fixutre apart, instead im gonna sell it and buy a retro. I also got a raok from Joraan (thanks again). I will be recieving UG, so im gonna rip out the DHG and start again. I should get the plants monday or Tuesday and ill get pictures. Tomorrow il lbe setting the whole "plimbing" and ill get a picture of that also tomorrow. Still need to buy Rtro kit,drop checker,200w Hydor inline heater,Dry Ferts.

Need advice on what kit to buy

http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm

or this:

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_7_13&products_id=870


Advice needed on which one is better. Thanks for reading my journal!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a 4x24w t5ho fixture from Catalina and couldn't be happier with it. 

I have 3 discus and about 20 cardinals in mine so pretty similar to what you were trying with the angles, discus are more docile.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I personaly think I would go with the AH Supply.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

UPDATE! I still ned to order an AHS SUPPLY 2x55 6700k and an inline heater plus ferts. Ill just grow the UG emersed. Thanks Joraan(sller). Just got the UG about 30 minutes ago. I also "plumbed" the tank with my dad. Here are the pics! If i fail with the UG ill be devastated.

















Should i run 1 65w over the UG or 2x15w?


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

I would go with the 65w especially because your using co2.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I mean for the DSM. I want to grow the UG without water first so that it get established. Should i run 2x15 or 1x 65w?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

65w pc probably wont give you enough light in a 37g to grow ug there tall tanks. Thats why allot of people go with t5 as it penetrates deeper into water. i NVM, I see the canopy in the first post.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

i found out i mounted the reactor wrong, now i feel retarded.


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

Dont feel bad everyone makes mistakes, thats how we learn. Mount the reactor vertical you want the water from the canister going into the top of the reactor coming out the bottom. Everything else looks good. Im getting a parts list together for your diy lighting, do you want 2 24watt T5hos or 4 24watt T5ho?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

4x24w GO with 2 cords. Thanks for sugestions and ill probably fix it some time soon. UG looks good after 24 hrs. hopefully it grows.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Am I missing something? Are you going to run PC and t5?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I was talking to Chuukus and i might build a 4x24 T-5 HO. Im jsut weighing on wether buy a used ahs supply kit that was used for 9 months for 35 plus shipping without bulbs or build my own light. I think i should go with T5.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

t5's are the future. Actually they are the present and LED's are the future but you get what im saying.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

> t5's are the future. Actually they are the present and LED's are the future but you get what im saying.


 Yea. I wont even think about LED for the next three years.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Found a fixture- http://www.reefshops.com/t5-ho-light-fixture-4x24w-60cm.html should i get it? it will run me 77 shipped to my door but i need to replace the bulbs =/. Im debating on wether i should build one or buy a chepo and risk it. =?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I asked a question, but know is responding. Maybe this will help

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/110405-questons-about-lighting.html


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Go for this!
http://fishneedit.com/new-light.html


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

looks like the same fixture. Look at both links.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

fishneedit is about 20 dollars mroe expensive, but i heard alot more people with reviews on them then the mystery fixture. Thanks for the find Joraan.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Im ordering the fishneedit light fixture 2' 4x24 T-5 HO. Hopwfully if i raiase the light 3-4 inches it wil lspread and not be noticable on a 30" tank.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Let me know how that fishneedit fixture works out for you. Also what lights are you going with?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I think im gonna go with 6700k 3 white and 1 pink. Well see how it goes. Im on a budget and hopefully it will last me atleast 2 years.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

The UG doesn't looks so good. It's either melting or dieing, but I think I failed. Maybe i'll buy some when i flood the tank in 2 weeks. I'm gonna order a 24" 4x24w T5 HO 2 white 2 pink on Friday. I still need to redo the reactor and order dry ferts and heater. Well, here is a bad picture.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What light is on the tank right now?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

right now, im running a current 30" 1x65w 6500k. im selling this light to help pay for the fishneedit one.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

you will be happy with Fishneedit light! As I said UG is a bit tricky plant to start.....just don't touch it and it will grow back.....I'm guessing you have sufficient co2 in that tank!!! put bit more water......it seems upper part is completely dry..........


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Dont be surprised that when you get your new light the UG still doesn't cooperate or it may even come back out of nowhere from what you have currently. I heard it is a very temperamental and mysterious plant. But when it grows it grows like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Ordered the light about 2 hours ago. =D Your right Bsmith, Ug is now growing really nice and you can clearly see the emersed growth. I decided to flood the tank after we come back from vacation, should be around July 20th. Ill get pictures as soon as the fixture comes in and im probalby gonna fix the reactor tonight.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I was bored so i took a picture of the the UG growing.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

My light came on Tuesday but I was in Tennesee. I got to go to their aquarium and they had planted tanks there. But all they grew was mosses and vals in flourite and thats about it. UG grew alot in a week and im happy about it. Hopefully i can have the patience and not flood the tank for 2 more weeks. I want a complete carpet as possible. I think my water is to hard and the UG will die off when i flood the tank so i might put some peat moss in the filter to lower the PH/GH.








Light was packated good and all bulbs came in working with nothing broken. 








ballasts are pretty big, should i mount them inside or outside the stand?








Overall the light is really nice for the price but you can tell its not the highest quality, but it works and looks nice and runs cool. I would buy it again if i was limited by money on a project.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I will add pictures of the UG growing, and the diffrence between T5 and PC fixtures


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

No one seems to have any opions....... I still need to find a nice pieace of DW and order a heater. I have to go on a trip to long island and won't be back untill August 1st so I won't flood the tank to avoid other people dosing ferts and such. I ordered dry ferts of a supplier, but i don't know if s/he is decent. I bought- 1 lb KNO3, 1/2 lb KH2PO4, 1/2 lb K4SO4, 1/2 lb CSM+B, 1/8 lb Chelated iron for 21 shipped. I got updates and my dad and I hung the light. So here are the pictures.

Doesn't look like much growth but its deffinetly growing good after it melted into nothing.








Sorry for the bluriness, the tank is very tall and my hands were shaking. Fishneed it 24" 4x24w T5.








This is how i hung the light since the legs were made only for a 24" tank.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations on the light! It looks great.

Also very nice job with hanging that fixture inside the canopy. Good idea!


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Kiddo! Looking good! KIP!!!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Congratulations on the light! It looks great.
> 
> Also very nice job with hanging that fixture inside the canopy. Good idea!





Joraan said:


> Kiddo! Looking good! KIP!!!


thank you for the comments.:icon_mrgr


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I just recieved the dry ferts. Everything came in packaged good and im happy so far. Seller included free GH booster for free. If anyone is intrested, here is a link. http://laaquaria.com/supplements.html 








Now i have to figure out how to dose cms+b amd the chelated iron.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

4:1 ratio!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Joraan said:


> 4:1 ratio!


thanks. I'm Leaving for a marine studies trip on sunday to long island and I won't be back untill friday. I won't take any pictures untill i get back. I still need to order DW,heater, and a drop checker. I just need the heater to get it all up and running.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I got back and I noticed that my UG is growing. It's growing kinda slow but I'm only using 2x24w T5 for 6 hrs a day. I also hung the ballasts inside my stand and I mounted the reactor. Still need to get the heater ordered:icon_roll. I don't want to order it yet because if i have it, I will want to fill up the tank. I'm still trying to figure out my dosing schedule. This is what I have so far.

Monday, Wednesday, Friday: 1/4 Teaspoon KNO3, 1/16 Teasppon KH2PO4
Tuesday,Thursday:CMS+B 1/16 Teaspoon,13% EDTA Iron (how do I dose the iron):help:

My tap water is:
PH 7.5
GH 200 ppm
KH 125 ppm
Nitrate 0

This brings me to my other concern. What should I stock the tank with? My water is pretty hard and I was thinking of doing Cardinals or Rummy Nose Tetras. Any Ideas on some type of schooling fish that will work with German blue rams? If the Cardinals work, this is what im planning on.

20 Cardinals
1 pair of German Blue rams
3-5 Ottos

Last question, does any one have glass tops on a 20L,29 gallon, or 37? I want to know how far the glass opens up. With a light hanging it will be hard to do algae wipes or fish feedings. I can hang the light about 4" above the water. Thanks again! O yea, Pictures worth a thousand words!










Anyone know of a good timer for 2 banks of lights and co2?


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

*7*



VadimShevchuk said:


> Monday, Wednesday, Friday: 1/4 Teaspoon KNO3, 1/16 Teasppon KH2PO4
> Tuesday,Thursday:CMS+B 1/16 Teaspoon,13% EDTA Iron (how do I dose the iron):help:


Where is Saturday and Sunday in this Schedule in dosing? For Iron As I said earlier use 4 part of Cms and 1 part of 13% and dose accordingly.(1/16 Tspn).

Its seems its time to spread some UG further more.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Joraan said:


> Where is Saturday and Sunday in this Schedule in dosing? For Iron As I said earlier use 4 part of Cms and 1 part of 13% and dose accordingly.(1/16 Tspn).
> 
> Its seems its time to spread some UG further more.


Saturday i do a water change and i guess i wont dose sunday. Do i need to even? Maybe dose cms and iron on sundays? I will wait one more week and i will spread the UG out more.roud:


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow great thread. I picked up a 37g free off craigslist with the eclipse hood and i hate the hood but it works. I also don't like the mirrored back. This thread has given me the idea on lights to convince my dad to buy. 

What kind of scape are you planing on doing? Are you going to carpet the whole tank with UG?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

connordude27 said:


> wow great thread. I picked up a 37g free off craigslist with the eclipse hood and i hate the hood but it works. I also don't like the mirrored back. This thread has given me the idea on lights to convince my dad to buy.
> 
> What kind of scape are you planing on doing? Are you going to carpet the whole tank with UG?


 
I dont think this is a great thread since only 3 people pretty much comment on it:icon_lol:. You got a great deal on that tank and best of wishes on it. Im gonna cover the tank mostly with UG and with Vals on top of the hill and blyxa japonica before it. I will get some kind of stump that has "roots" going into the carpet. I just have to find that stump.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Are you going to get a male and female GBR and try to let them spawn?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

VincentK said:


> Are you going to get a male and female GBR and try to let them spawn?


Yep! I just dont know if they will breed in my hard water, maybe i should stick some peat moss in my canister filter.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Finally figured out what my stocking is gonna be.

20 harlequin rasbora (buying them 3 for5 bucks)
1 pair of german blue rams
3 otos

The pet store im buying the harlequins is 40 minutes away. So in what order should i stock? Im gonna let the tank sit for a week and im gonna get some harlequins. How many should i add at once? The eco complete was used before but the bacteria probably died already since there is no waste being produced. I also scored some blyxa japonica of sns and it should be here thursday-friday. I will fill up the tank after i get some parts for my eheim 2217. Tank will be filled in 1 week or a little more.

Question- Should i use peat moss in my filter or under the substrate? My water is hard and i want the UG and Blyxa to grow and i want spawning from harlequins and german blue rams.

My tap water is:
PH 7.5
GH 200 ppm
KH 125 ppm
Nitrate 0

Co2 will bring down my ph but i need the GH and KH down also.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Got my blyxa japonica delivered to my house but i left for a week with my cousins in Tennessee. So, i just asked my sister to stick the 20 stems in a 3 gallon bucket and run 15 t8 over it for 5 hrs a day and dose leaf zone 1 ml a day until i get back this Wednesday. I also ordered new eheim parts for my 2217 because it was leaking and it should arrive when i get back. I think i will fill up my tank on Friday or Saturday and hopefully this will get somewhat interesting. I will order a inline heater off ebay in early september when i will actually need a heater. I am still looking for that perfect pieace of wood. I just picked up an eheim 2213 of craigslist so i will run that if i need more flow.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Today i"m filling the tank up. I took a last picture of the UG and how it grew immersed before i flooded the tank. The blyxa japonica i received is begging to melt. It either doesn't like my hard water or its getting used to new perimeters. I filled up the tank with enough water to keep my blyxa submerged and I will wait untill my dad gets home so that I can level the tank. One quick question, How long do you have to wait before you stick a filter outtake/intake after you painted it with krylon fusion paint? Here is the pic- I will get pictures of it filled tonight!


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice thread ya got going on here


Cant wait to see the tank filled


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I got lazy and stopped doing updates. no one seems interested so I'll just retire it.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Dude comon...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> One quick question, How long do you have to wait before you stick a filter outtake/intake after you painted it with krylon fusion paint?


I haven't used krylon paint before, but it should be fine if it's completely dry.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I think you should have more pictorial updates, it'll help.

Nice growth on the UG?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Filled up the tank 3 weeks ago, but I was lazy and didn't take pictures. As for fish, I have 4 harlequin rasbora and 3 otos. In a pet store, the look kinda lame. I put them in my tank and their tails turned a reddish purplish and a female did a false breeding. I am fighting a serious blue green algae right now and I'm gonna go scrap all of it off and cut of the UG blades in which it has growing on it. Full tank shot after is more clean!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Wow, looks awesome so far dude! I really like the stand and canopy. Tank looks good too- are you going to add any driftwood?

Sorry if i missed the answer to this question, but did you use latex paint on the back panel of glass or what?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Ime, bga is because of too low nitrates. Try sowing extra after cleaning it out manually.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Wow, looks awesome so far dude! I really like the stand and canopy. Tank looks good too- are you going to add any driftwood?
> 
> Sorry if i missed the answer to this question, but did you use latex paint on the back panel of glass or what?


 Thanks! I bought the tank of craigslist and it came painted and with stand/canopy. i sold the filter that it came with so the tank/stand/canopy came out 60 bucks.



bsmith said:


> Ime, bga is because of too low nitrates. Try sowing extra after cleaning it out manually.


My nitrates are at 30-40 ppm. Maybe it is because of a low fish stock to. I will be adding 17 more harlequin rasboras in the next month. German blue rams might have to wait until spring since I'm hoping to get them from a local breeder.

I cleaned out the filter, scarped all the BGA off and started to dose K2SO4 and it is still growing. I want to smash this tank and leave it on the curb now! Pictures::biggrin:

A shot of my fish tank from my bed.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Stupid BGA!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Quick! Get the Maracyn!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Oddly enough, BGA is the only algae that i have never had. o_o
Nice view from your bed! Are your walls painted grey, or is that just shadows? My room is painted almost the same color.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

VincentK said:


> Quick! Get the Maracyn!


Is that like a fish medicine kind?


AzFishKid said:


> Oddly enough, BGA is the only algae that i have never had. o_o
> Nice view from your bed! Are your walls painted grey, or is that just shadows? My room is painted almost the same color.


The walls are painted grey. I actually switched rooms with my sister because I needed that spot for the tank lol.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

On Saturday, i dosed the tank with 70 ml of H2O2 and after an hour did a 50% water change. Woke up on Sunday and found this:icon_eek:







The Ug looks really white compared to the Blyxa and it looks kinda weird lol. Anyway, I also got my drop checker from China for 8 bucks shipped and it came in 8 business days. I just put in four drops of API PH test liquid and tank water, hopefully it works!
]


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice drop checker!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

How's that drop checker working for you?

UPDATES NAOOO!!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Is that like a fish medicine kind?


Yes, it contains erythromycin (if I spelled it correctly) that is a killer for BGA. H2O2 works wonders as well as proved right here, but I like maracyn since it does not harm the plants and so no need to change water immediately after treatment.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> Yes, it contains erythromycin (if I spelled it correctly) that is a killer for BGA. H2O2 works wonders as well as proved right here, but I like maracyn since it does not harm the plants and so no need to change water immediately after treatment.


I wished I have used maracyn since the H2O2 melted my UG to almost nothing and my vals also suffered. Right now with this tank I'm focusing on learning how to battle algae problems and how to grow plants right. After i figure it all out i will buy some driftwood and rescape the whole tank. I will get pictures after i switch out the UG for a different substrate. I also have a total of 20 harlequin rasbora.


----------



## El Funko (Aug 31, 2010)

VadimShevchuk said:


> I just put in four drops of API PH test liquid and tank water, hopefully it works!


I'm by no means an expert, but it seems to be the opinion of many on this forum that you need to use 4dKH solution in the drop checker, not water from your aquarium. I bought the same one, and found instructions for creating the solution here on the forum. You'll need a gram scale to measure 1/10th of a gram, but they're cheap. I got one for $6 on Amazon. Might also come in handy for creating dosing solutions with your dry ferts. 

Also, be careful about posting pictures with too much personal information included. Your drop checker photo has your name, address, and phone number included. 

Which LFS do you go to? I'm in Onondaga Hill with in-laws in Lafayette, so we're practically neighbors...

Good luck with the algae battle, I'm currently waging war myself...

Oh, and keep posting pictures, even if you think nobody's looking...

Later,
Chris


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

El Funko said:


> I'm by no means an expert, but it seems to be the opinion of many on this forum that you need to use 4dKH solution in the drop checker, not water from your aquarium. I bought the same one, and found instructions for creating the solution here on the forum. You'll need a gram scale to measure 1/10th of a gram, but they're cheap. I got one for $6 on Amazon. Might also come in handy for creating dosing solutions with your dry ferts.
> 
> Also, be careful about posting pictures with too much personal information included. Your drop checker photo has your name, address, and phone number included.
> 
> ...


I took off the picture. You are right about the drop checker, it doesn't seem to be working because I am not using 4dkh liquid. i should be getting some in the upcoming weeks so its not a big deal. We only have 2 best stores in cortland. The lfs has fish that are pretty common but i don't even quarantine from them because i never get ick from fish i buy from them. Shop is very small and it carrys no plant selection. Its called Pets a plenty. The other store is called country Max. Its a great store for equipment. They carry eco complete for 18.99 and marineland LED lights and their canisters also. If you want to trade plants or shrimp/fish any time just PM. Real Nice to see a local. BTW best store i went to is Creature comforts in Binghamton. Long drive for you but it carry's plants and saltwater.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Today i cleaned up the tank and changed the filter floss in the filter. I took the UG out and replanted it after I vacummed the substrate. I am still fighting BGA and the otos don't seem to be eating brown diatoms at all. Here is a youtube quick video update. If the Ug still won't grow after a couple of weeks, I will swap it out for microsword or DHG. The whole tank will be given a rescape after I order some Driftwood in the coming months.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxv6sa5S6a4

I also might make a different reactor as I have so many co2 bubbles floating around.


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

wow this tank is coming along great!

That UG carpet is gonna look sweet once it fills in


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Update?


----------

